# Anyone get tired of Brown rice?



## SoCalSwole (Nov 24, 2014)

I love it. I literally eat like 4-6 cups a day. I poach all my chicken and turkey save the broth and make it with that. 8oz diced chicken and 1 and 1/2 cups of brown rice 6 times a day. Either with red or green salsa or some hummus and broccoli. 3 months straight now.

Other than a cheat meal here and there that's the bulk of what I eat. Ezekiel bread and java pro protein for breakfast and then 6 meals of the above mentioned. Am I a freak? cuz I never get sick of it.


----------



## SoCalSwole (Nov 24, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> Sounds similar to me.  I'm eating pretty much the same stuff all of the time.  It makes it easier for meal prepping and stuff though.  I can't say I'm sick of rice yet but I'm getting an aversion to coconut oil, I'm starting to gag when I scarf it down lol.



Add it to your rice, that's what how they make it in Thailand.  a little garlic and lime juice and you got thai rice.

White yams are my second go to for carbs


----------



## Greedy (Nov 24, 2014)

Dude Idunno but I get really sick of rice sometimes but then i switch over to sticky rice. My parents own a Thai restaurant and fuckin hell eating rice for all your life sucks ass LOL.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 24, 2014)

I like brown rice cooked a little al dente


----------



## raysd21 (Nov 25, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> I like brown rice cooked a little al dente



Natures broom...

Come to think of it....it's pretty fucking hard to overcook brown rice.


----------



## BadGas (Nov 25, 2014)

Love all plain rice.. white rice, brown rice, basmati rice. Never thought to use broth from boil meat though. Great idea!!


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Nov 25, 2014)

Wasn't there research done on the effectiveness of brown rice vs white rice.... I dont have the study but if I remember correctly Brown rice while having a much better micro nutrient profile was a lot less digestible(If I eat brown rice I basically shit brown rice kinda like corn).  I believe it also contains higher levels of nutrient blockers which can decrease the absorption of protein(in other foods you are eating not just the rice) and most of the other micro nutrients that give it its advantage over whit rice.

Research is always changing and I could be out of date on this one now but that was my last understanding.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 25, 2014)

White rice all day.


----------



## BadGas (Nov 25, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Wasn't there research done on the effectiveness of brown rice vs white rice.... .



http://www.aworkoutroutine.com/brown-rice-vs-white-rice/


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Nov 25, 2014)

BadGas said:


> http://www.aworkoutroutine.com/brown-rice-vs-white-rice/



There you go! I only brought it up cause I love white rice specifically jasmine rice and I remember eating a shit ton of brown rice till i saw a similar study.  Also, I hate brown rice and it takes for ever to cook.


----------



## BadGas (Nov 25, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> There you go! I only brought it up cause I love white rice specifically jasmine rice and I remember eating a shit ton of brown rice till i saw a similar study.  Also, I hate brown rice and it takes for ever to cook.



And no matter what..it always has that rubbery texture to it. 

White Rice Me!!!


----------



## Greedy (Nov 25, 2014)

Hell yeah! Farva knows whats up. Costco is the shieeet!


----------



## Big Puppy (Nov 25, 2014)

White rice is the best


----------



## inkDbrawler (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm a white rice kinda guy myself....unfortunately  the wife does the majority of the grocery shopping and she LOVES  brown rice so I generally lose that battle lmfao happy turkey day everybody!  One of the few days out of the year people don't look at me crazy for the amount of food I consume =)


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 27, 2014)

I add extra water when cooking rice and also add chicken bullion cubes. It makes the rice almost like a sticky rice. I HATE dry rice so adding the extra H2O is more palatable to me. I'll sometimes add coconut oil to the rice but I very much prefer my coconut oil in my coffee. We have a battery powered frother and it gives the coffee a nice head of froth.


----------



## SoCalSwole (Nov 30, 2014)

All great ideas. I switch back and forth between brown and white. I eat the white when I want to uptake more of the actual carb of the rice. I don't know if there is science behind it but I can tell the difference for sure. I just prefer the texture of the brown rice over most white rice.


----------



## jewc75 (Nov 30, 2014)

Am i the only one who eats black rice? Brown rice is like chewing cardboard imo.


----------



## inkDbrawler (Dec 1, 2014)

jewc75 said:


> Am i the only one who eats black rice? Brown rice is like chewing cardboard imo.


Not a fan of brown rice texture either...but black rice is something I can only do on occasion man!


----------



## jewc75 (Dec 2, 2014)

inkDbrawler said:


> Not a fan of brown rice texture either...but black rice is something I can only do on occasion man!



I eat it every day.....and love it. lol


----------



## Inventive1 (Jan 17, 2015)

Red rice is my favorite!  Brown rice and black rice are also delicious.  Eating all three colors provides extra variety.


----------



## Wetworks (Jan 18, 2015)

I throw some low sodium soy sauce on my rice always helps peps things up a bit.


----------

